# Police Officer Richard Champion



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Richard Anthony Champion*
Perryopolis Borough Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Sunday, December 14, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 36
*Tour:* 8 months
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran
Cause:* Vehicle pursuit
*Incident Date:* 12/14/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* At large
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Richard Champion was killed in a vehicle crash while pursing a vehicle on Pittsburgh Road, in Perry Township, at approximately 1:00 pm.

During the pursuit another vehicle turned in front of Officer Champion's patrol car, causing a collision. Officer Champion became trapped in the patrol car while it caught fire. Several citizens attempted to break the windows but were unable to free him from the wreckage. The driver of the other vehicle in the crash was transported to a hospital in critical condition.

The vehicle he was pursuing continued to flee the and the driver remains at large.

Officer Champion was a military veteran. He had served with the Perryopolis Borough Police Department for eight months and also worked part-time with the Derry Borough Police Department. He is survived by his wife and 16-month-old child.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Perryopolis Borough Police Department
312 East Independence Street
Perryopolis, PA 15473

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22306-police-officer-richard-anthony-champion#ixzz3LxWccISu


----------

